# Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Mai 2009)

*Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK


----------



## Milchbubi125 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Erinnert ziemlich stark an den Scythe Shuriken...


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

für mich sieht5 der auch aus wie der shurikan


----------



## Reigenspieler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Sie stellen zwar immer neue Produkte vor, doch bis man sie kaufen kann, vergeht meist eine halbe Ewigkeit. Könnt ihr irgendwo Peter finden?


----------



## SL55 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Weiß wer für was für eine TDP er empfohlen ist?

//Sarkasmus on// Ich stell mir das din grad auf einem Core i7 kompakt system vor: mATX board + der Kühler xD gratis dazu 100°C CPU Temp... //Sarkasmus off//

MfG


----------



## Hackman (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Test Bitteee!!!


----------



## Rapid4 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Wie gehtn das ?
"Drei Heatpipes übernehmen den Wärmetransport zu den Kühlrippen." 
und spalten sich da dann zu 4 auf?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/7157/aufzeichnenp.jpg


----------



## nDivia (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*



Rapid4 schrieb:


> Wie gehtn das ?
> "Drei Heatpipes übernehmen den Wärmetransport zu den Kühlrippen."
> und spalten sich da dann zu 4 auf?
> 
> ...


Man braucht nedmal viel Vorstellungskraft um den Kühler auf dem Pic zu drehn um die 4. Pipe auf der andren Seite zu finden! 
Evtl. isses auch nur eine durchgehende...


----------



## el barto (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Wenn der akzeptable Temps bringen würde wäre das mal gut! Suche schon lange einen guten Kühler für einen HTPC.

mfg el barto


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

Zu Laut.Wahrscheinlich nur für kleinere Core Cpu geeignet.Ich traue dem Ding jedenfalls keine sonderliche Kühlleistung zu.


----------



## Rami (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

hmm das is ja mal ein langweiliger name..... hoffe die behalten das nicht bei... die besten namen fand ich waren bisher:
EKL Alpenföhn "Case Spätzle"      (gummi-anti-vibrations-pfropfen für lüfter)
"     "             "Ram(m)bock"       (wie der name vermuten lässt arbeitsspeicherkühler)
"     "             "Ötzi"                  (northbridge-kühler)
"     "             "Gletscherspalte"   (cpukühler)

best names ever


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*



> //Sarkasmus on// Ich stell mir das din grad auf einem Core i7 kompakt system vor: mATX board + der Kühler xD gratis dazu 100°C CPU Temp... //Sarkasmus off//


Das schaffst du mit dem Boxed-Kühler auch.


----------



## riedochs (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*



Milchbubi125 schrieb:


> Erinnert ziemlich stark an den Scythe Shuriken...




Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

gibts mittlerweile einen Test?


----------



## Nemesis Design (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*

habe ihn erst vor kurzen verbaut auf nem Athlon II 240
er kühlt ihn auf 31°C im leerlauf und max 40°C bei last

dazu ist er selbst bei last kaum zu hören d.h. man kann ihm ruhig übern weg trauen das ding ist top


----------



## mondrian (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Alpenföhn Panorama: Neuer CPU-Kühler für HTPCs von ELK*



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> habe ihn erst vor kurzen verbaut auf nem Athlon II 240
> er kühlt ihn auf 31°C im leerlauf und max 40°C bei last
> 
> dazu ist er selbst bei last kaum zu hören d.h. man kann ihm ruhig übern weg trauen das ding ist top


Bei meinem Exemplar fing der Ärger damit an, dass eine der Klammern (Intel-Sockel) falsch gebohrt war. 
Nachdem das Problem gelöst war und der Kühler auf die CPU kam, stieß ein Teil der Befestigung an den Riegel des CPU-Sockels an. Somit ist bei dem Sockel zu befürchten, dass der Kühler nicht optimal sitzt.
Auch sonst wirkt die Verarbeitung auf mich eher nachlässig als "top". Und "kaum zu hören" ist für mich auch was anderes.


----------

